
Where to buy a Nikon Camera - swimmercol
Where can I buy a good quality Nikon camera around Orlando FL or Miami?. Also which one do you recommend for photo of products for an online store.<p>Thank you so much. Really appreciated.
======
Finnucane
My preferred shop for photo stuff has been B&H for the last couple of decades.
I got my D850 from them, they’re usually well supplied with Nikon stuff. No. 2
is Freestyle, but that’s mainly for darkroom stuff, and you probably don’t
care about that.

~~~
swimmercol
Thanks !

